# Excelente curso para EAGLE de la Universidad de Berlin



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola amigos

Quiero comunicarles que acabo de hablar con el autor responsable de un excelentísimo curso por video de la universidad técnica de Berlín. Aquí los enlaces:

Curso para crear esquemas electrónicos incluyendo una instrucción del interfaz de Eagle:

http://projektlabor.ee.tu-berlin.de/onlinekurs/eagleschematic/

Curso para crear placas  electrónicas basándose en el esquema de la primera parte:

http://projektlabor.ee.tu-berlin.de/onlinekurs/eagleboard/

La buena noticia es que Stefan Seifert, el autor y propietario intelectual del curso, ha asentido a que juntos vayamos a crear una versión en Español de estos cursos. Esta versión en Español estará basada en su nueva versión, aún no actualizada en el internet, que se refiere a la versión de Eagle 5.3.x.

La versión en Español esperamos publicarla en el mismo sitio como el original en Alemán.

La versión alemana actual vale la pena mirarla, ya que el video muestra en "acción" la realización de un pequeño circuito electrónico y en la segunda parte como realizar la placa correspondiente.

Favor díganme su opinión después de observar los videos. Ya he empezado a investigar la terminología española y por ejemplo tengo las siguientes preguntas:

1. Como traducir "ratsnest"
2. Como traducir "smash"
3. Como traducir "ripup"

Favor tengan encuentra que esta terminología podría aparecer en una versión de Eagle en Español. Yo creo que es importante tener y usar expresiones que aceptaríamos en una versión del programa en Español.

Eso no lo hago con ánimos de lucro, sino porque llevo demasiado tiempo sin trabajo y yo no puedo estar sentado sin oficio. Este oficio, my hobby de modelismo naval y el uso de la electrónica autodesarollada me permite mantener mis células grises trabajando y mantener mi autoestima.


----------



## pic-man (Dic 18, 2008)

Me parece muy bien tu iniciativa. Estuve viendo el video de eagle schematic y me parecio muy bueno, lamentablemente no entiendo nada de aleman


----------



## mabauti (Dic 18, 2008)

1. Como traducir "ratsnest"

se podria dejar asi , o mi sugerencia (conjunto de) desconexiones



2. Como traducir "smash"
sugiero : desprender,  desunir


3. Como traducir "ripup" 
quiza : retraer, descartar (trazo)


By the way : aunque no sé aleman, se ve buenos los videos Hellmut


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

Rastnest seria el conjunto de conexiones... o el listado de conexiones.. 

Las demas no las se...  y ademas me gustaria saber aleman para poder ver esos videos... parecen muy buenos...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola Chico3001

Ya empezé mis trabajos para traducir estos videos al Espanol!


----------



## profesor_aqp (Ene 5, 2009)

Felicitaciones por tu iniciativa en la traducción de estos buenos videotutoriales, adelante. Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bueno.. y en que quedo el curso? si podemos tomarlo en linea


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola Chico3001: Aparentemente tienes un gran interés en este curso lo que aumenta mi motivación de hacer esta traducción. Lo malo es que en este mundo tenemos que ganar el sustento y como aquí en Alemania con mis 52 años me consideran viejo, he tenido que empezar a crearme un sustento haciendo traducciones. Afortunadamente en este momento tengo proyectos que me tienen sumamente ocupados y catástrofes en el ámbito familiar. Todo esto me ha forzado retardar mi ocupación en estos proyectos sin remuneración.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hellmut1956 dijo:
			
		

> ... Lo malo es que en este mundo tenemos que ganar el sustento...




No te preocupes... eso es en todos lados y aun mas con el estado de la economia actual... 

En cuanto al curso si me gustaria tomarlo pero es mas para poder comparar ventajas y desventajas contra otros programas que manejo, asi que no urge


----------



## profesor_aqp (Mar 3, 2009)

Asi es chico3001, la economia esta casi igual en todo el mundo, pero lo que hizo y tomo una iniciativa a imitar de parte de hellmut1956 para muchos de nosotros ya es mucho pues nos esta dando a conocer que hay personas que fomentan el saber y a cambio de nada, el camino que se puede seguir en electrónica y mas aun si se trata de un software como el que menciona que es de los buenos y completos que hay, por lo tanto mis felicitaciones a él y a todas las personas de este foro que hacen lo mismo, respecto al curso a mi tambien me interesa y por ahora se aprende haciendo clic guiado por manuales en ingles y leendo tambien post que se encuentra en el foro referentes al mismo sofware, adelante hellmut1956 y hasta otra oportunidad, saludos...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola amigos, todavia no he pasado al otro mundo, pero mi salud me ha impactado, haciendo imposible ganar plata con mi trabajo! Permítanme actualizar el enlace, ya que la universidad de Berlin ha cambiado el enlace a su laboratorio!


----------

